# CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar



## Break_Down (14. April 2012)

*CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Hallo.
Mein CPU Lüfter dreht immer, egal ob unter Last oder nicht, mit ca. 1150 RPM (Unter Last etwas höher)
Mit Speedfan kann ich einstellen was ich möchte, es ändert sich nichts.

Dann habe ich mich ins BIOS bewegt und dort mein Glück versucht.

Mein Gehäuselüfter (Arctic F12 Pro) konnte ich dort mit einem mindest und maximal Temperaturwert inkl. minimal und maximal Drezahl des Lüfters steuern. (Angeschlossen an CHAFAN)
Mein CPU Lüfter jedoch (Arctic Freezer 13 Pro) lässt sich trotz BIOS Einstellung nicht regulieren. Habe dort die selben min. und max. Werte wie beim Gehäuselüfter, jedoch zeigt sich der Lüfter davon unbeeindruckt. (Angeschlossen am CPUFAN)

Die Einstellungen sind momentan:

Min. Temp: 20 Grad
Max. Temp: 50 Grad
Min. Drezahl: 20%
Max. Drezahl: 50%

Das Mainboard ist das Sapphire Pure Black X58 (LGA 1366, i7-920) Win 7.

Laut Trixx bewegt sich die Temperatur der CPU bei 27-32 Grad.
Auch das Mainboard selbst (Hat eine extra LED-Anzeige verbaut) zeigt die selben Temperaturen an.

Wie ich eben festelle bekomme ich von CPUID HW andere CPU Temp als von Trixx bzw. der LED Anzeige auf dem Mainboard.
Welcher sollte ich trauen? CPUID HW zeigt bei mir im Schnitt 10 Grad höhere Temperaturen an.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Ich kann mir denken, das dies auf den 3pin Anschluss zurückzuführen ist.

Ist bei mir nicht anders, meine 3 Lüfter hängen alle am CHAFAN 1-3 und der CPU Lüfter hängt mit einem 3pin (Xigmatek XLF-F1254) aufm CPUFAN und der ist nicht regelbar, wegen 3pin.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Kauf dir doch eines der dreien :
•Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black (oder eine andere Front-Lüftersteuerung)
•Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Xigmatek Monocool Fan Controller
•Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Zalman FanMate II - New Edition


----------



## Jolly91 (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Der Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller wäre da wohl die beste Wahl.


----------



## Break_Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Genau den habe ich mir eben ausgeguckt 
Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und die guten Links!


Vielleicht noch kurz eine Frage:
Wofür steht die VREG Temperatur?

Danke und Tschüss


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Die "VREG Temperatur" ist die Temperatur der Spannungswandler.

Tipp : Am besten du suchst die Lüftersteuerung die du haben willst bei Geizhals, denn da sind alle Händler aufgelistet.


----------



## Break_Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Und ich hoffe / denke die Temperatur geht mit ~45 Grad in Ordnung?

Da ich eben noch bemerkt habe das Sapphire eine neue BIOS Version anbietet würde ich diese gerne gleich aufspielen.
Dazu gibt es das Tool AFUWIN + Anleitung von Sapphire.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Es erscheint mir fast zu einfach.
Tool starten, Bios auswählen, hier und da noch einen Haken setzen, warten bis es geflasht wurde, PC ausschalten, reset CMOS, BIOS neu einstellen. Fertig.

Hm, kann man dem trauen?


----------



## Dexter74 (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*



Break_Down schrieb:


> Mein CPU Lüfter jedoch (Arctic Freezer 13 Pro) lässt sich trotz BIOS Einstellung nicht regulieren. Habe dort die selben min. und max. Werte wie beim Gehäuselüfter, jedoch zeigt sich der Lüfter davon unbeeindruckt. (Angeschlossen am CPUFAN)


 
liegt wohl am Lüfter, der werkelt auch auf meinem Asrock und dreht mehr oder weniger konstant mit etwas über 1000Upm egal was ich im BIOS einstelle oder wie lange Prime95 läuft


----------



## Combi (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

@break...bei asus ist es mit dem biosflash auch so einfach.
aber mach es anders...ist sicherer..
bios suchen..runterladen...und von der datei aus flashen....
weil,wenn du während des flashvorgangs online nen verbindungsabbruch hast,nur ein kleiner zucker..dann wars das mit dem bioschip...
wird der flashvorgang durch irgendwas unterbrochen,brauchst du nen neuen bioschip...
darum erst datei laden und von der vom desktop aus flashen..dann ist es sicher..


----------



## Break_Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Ich habe die BIOS Datei, die neue auf dem Desktop.
Diese soll ich ja mit "Open" vom PC aus auswählen.

Also sollte das dann sicher sein?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen bei den Grafikkarten, aber bei den Mainboards hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten das BIOS im Windows betrieb zu aktualisieren (Asus MB), mache ich immer so.
Schon zig mal gemacht, noch nie einen Fehler oder sonstiges gehabt.
Ist viel einfacher und bequemer so, und schafft jedes Kind.


----------



## Break_Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: CPU Lüfter trotz BIOS nicht regulierbar*

Hab es eben auch durchgezogen.
Einfach, unkompliziert und schnell.

Seit dem regelt er sogar den Lüfter, zwischen 800-1050, mal sehen was weitere BIOS Einstellungen noch bringen. Also ob ich noch tiefer gehen kann.
Kurioserweise schaltet er schon beim kleinsten Youtube Vid hoch.

Sch* drauf. Ich kauf mir einfach 'ne Steuerrung, kann man immer gebrauchen und die 15-20€ bringen nun auch keinen um.

Wie ich eben festelle bekomme ich von CPUID HW andere CPU Temp als von Trixx bzw. der LED Anzeige auf dem Mainboard.
Welcher sollte ich trauen? CPUID HW zeigt bei mir im Schnitt 10 Grad höhere Temperaturen an.


----------

